# picture of little Ethan and my daughter and her hubby



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just received this picture and wanted to share it with you who are praying and those who are sending good thoughts to our family.
I think once you see a picture of the person you are praying for makes it more real.
My Charity and her family are going through a very dark and scary time for them. I believe in miracles and I am believing in one.
I love you all and can't even thank you enough for caring and helping me trough this time.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, such a beautiful family. You can be sure that I am sending prayers and positive thoughts for little Ethan and his parents (and you too!). Please take care of yourself.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Little Ethan always has a smile on his face. He has to overcome this.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will continue to Pray for little Ethan as well as his family that God keeps him in his constant care throughout this medical issue that he is now going through. God Bless you little Ethan!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending my good thoughts and prayers for Ethan and his Mom and Dad...and all the family. What a beautiful photo of them Paula.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ethan is such a sweet little boy. I will continue to send prayer and positive thoughts his way. I can't even imagine the worry your whole family is going through right now.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a handsome family! Prayers on the way!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a beautiful family. Little Ethan is adorable and that smile on his face is so beautiful.
He has to be fine...he looks to love life too much.
Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a beautiful family! Praying for Ethan and mom and dad.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Precious Ethan has the beautiful eyes and smile of an angel. In Charity's beautiful eyes I see her tremendous love for Ethan ... but, also the concern and emotional pain she must be feeling as she watches her son go through so much. Fernando's eyes are full of love for his son, too. A beautiful looking family.

My prayers are always there for Ethan and his whole family. I am praying for a miracle for Ethan to heal.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Precious family. Thank you for sharing. Remembering them in my prayers


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful picture Paula. I'm so sorry they're enduring such a difficult time. Is there any update?
Xoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> Paula, such a beautiful family. You can be sure that I am sending prayers and positive thoughts for little Ethan and his parents (and you too!). Please take care of yourself.


Thank you so much, Pat. you have always been there for us:wub: your so very special 



wkomorow said:


> Little Ethan always has a smile on his face. He has to overcome this.


Walter it just doesn't seem like he's so sick:blush: God is the only one who can heal him. He's so precious and loves life so much.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I will continue to Pray for little Ethan as well as his family that God keeps him in his constant care throughout this medical issue that he is now going through. God Bless you little Ethan!!


Thank you, you have always been there for my family. I can't thank you enough 



Maglily said:


> Sending my good thoughts and prayers for Ethan and his Mom and Dad...and all the family. What a beautiful photo of them Paula.


Thank you Brenda little Ethan needs a healing so very bad, your good thoughts mean everything to us, thank you for always being there



pippersmom said:


> Ethan is such a sweet little boy. I will continue to send prayer and positive thoughts his way. I can't even imagine the worry your whole family is going through right now.


Kathy thank you for your prayers, you know how special our grand kids are to us. It's a blessing to be a grandma, thank you for your prayers you will never know how much they mean to us.



sherry said:


> What a handsome family! Prayers on the way!


Sherry thank you for always being there, I can't tell you how much your prayers are cherished by our family 



maddysmom said:


> What a beautiful family. Little Ethan is adorable and that smile on his face is so beautiful.
> He has to be fine...he looks to love life too much.
> Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you all.


Joanne thank you for always being here for me, your a very special friend, we need all the prayers we can get



Furbabies mom said:


> Such a beautiful family! Praying for Ethan and mom and dad.


Thank you Deb, my Charity and Fernando are having a really hard time, they thought he was getting stronger. This has been a real let down to them, they live in fear



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Precious Ethan has the beautiful eyes and smile of an angel. In Charity's beautiful eyes I see her tremendous love for Ethan ... but, also the concern and emotional pain she must be feeling as she watches her son go through so much. Fernando's eyes are full of love for his son, too. A beautiful looking family.
> 
> My prayers are always there for Ethan and his whole family. I am praying for a miracle for Ethan to heal.



yes Marie Charity and Fernando live in fear, they had thought little Ethan was doing so well. They are so worn out, physically, mentally, and spiritually. Your prayers are cherished


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TLR said:


> Precious family. Thank you for sharing. Remembering them in my prayers


 Tracey thank you for always being there whenever I have ask for prayers, I'll never forget that:wub:



kd1212 said:


> Beautiful picture Paula. I'm so sorry they're enduring such a difficult time. Is there any update?
> Xoxoxo


 
Kim no updates, I have my phone right next to me. I actually hope she doesn't call, just want my Charity and Fernando to get rest, and Ethan's lungs to stop bleeding


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean, Paula. No news is what I like to say stable news. I think the waiting and the unknown are the hardest part. I totally get it-I've been through it way too many times. I completely empathize with you, which is why I asked you to try to remain calm-you don't want to get yourself sicker.

I'm thinking about you all the time.

Xoxox


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope he is more stable this morning.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, you are always on my mind. I cannot even imagine how difficult Ethan's illness has been on your family. I pray that sweet soul is healed. The warm embraces of your SM family are always with you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of Ethan and family this morning. I hope everyone got some sleep last night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Prayers continue!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a beautiful family. Ethan is adorable. Sending prayers that he will heal soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, thinking about you today...how is the baby doing? Have you heard from your daughter?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kd1212 said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Paula. No news is what I like to say stable news. I think the waiting and the unknown are the hardest part. I totally get it-I've been through it way too many times. I completely empathize with you, which is why I asked you to try to remain calm-you don't want to get yourself sicker.
> 
> I'm thinking about you all the time.
> 
> Xoxox


 Thank you Kim



wkomorow said:


> I hope he is more stable this morning.


 
he didn't sleep last night, he's in isolation



Polly's mom said:


> Paula, you are always on my mind. I cannot even imagine how difficult Ethan's illness has been on your family. I pray that sweet soul is healed. The warm embraces of your SM family are always with you.


 Thank you, This illness has really been so hard on Ethan's mommy and daddy. They live in fear. I'm actually so glad he's in the hospital 



sherry said:


> Thinking of Ethan and family this morning. I hope everyone got some sleep last night.


 No sleep for them last night, I'm hoping tonight they will all sleep



edelweiss said:


> Prayers continue!


 
Thank you Sandi, your prayers mean so much




chichi said:


> What a beautiful family. Ethan is adorable. Sending prayers that he will heal soon.


 Thank you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Paula, thinking about you today...how is the baby doing? Have you heard from your daughter?


 

I just received a call from Charity, Ethan is in isolation, the doctor did allow them to take Ethan out for lunch, he has his IV still in his arm. I'm really surprised they would let him go out when he's in isolation in the hospital :blink:
he will had blood drawn tomorrow morning and another chest xray
;


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers prayers and more prayers.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just received a call from Charity, Ethan is in isolation, the doctor did allow them to take Ethan out for lunch, he has his IV still in his arm. I'm really surprised they would let him go out when he's in isolation in the hospital :blink:
> he will had blood drawn tomorrow morning and another chest xray
> ;


That is very odd, but I'm glad they were able to take him out of the hospital, even if it were for a short time. How are you Paula? How are you feeling? I hope you are resting and taking care of yourself. xoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh what a beautiful Family! 

Praying to our Blessed Mother, Paula. Like I said to Marie when Snowball was in the hospital, if anyone knows how you feel, it would be Mary. 

Poor Ethan has to have another pokie in the morning? Poor little guy. I pray it doesn't hurt him. 

I'm so sorry Paula. It just doesn't seem fair. You always say that God doesn't give us any more than we can bear. I believe and I have faith. I believe in miracles, too.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glo77 said:


> Prayers prayers and more prayers.


 Thank you Glo



kd1212 said:


> That is very odd, but I'm glad they were able to take him out of the hospital, even if it were for a short time. How are you Paula? How are you feeling? I hope you are resting and taking care of yourself. xoxoxoxo


 I'm doing ok, the meds help me with the pain. Just so concerned about little Ethan and my daughter and her hubby. I just wish I could be there, they are without family, but not alone Jesus is beside them




KAG said:


> Oh what a beautiful Family!
> 
> Praying to our Blessed Mother, Paula. Like I said to Marie when Snowball was in the hospital, if anyone knows how you feel, it would be Mary.
> 
> ...


 You know Kerry, it's so true, God doesn't give us more then we can bear. I've been through a lot the last few months, yet I know I'm being carried through this, I believe my family is also. 
Yes little Ethan has to have a few more pokes, when I shared with him grandma also had pokes he said, oh grandma had big pokies:wub: he's so precious I love him so very much.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking about Ethan and his Grandma and family. Call me if you need to talk. Sending you love and hugs, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I missed a phone call, :blush: my phone doesn't always ring. I tried to call Charity back, she doesn't answer. So here I sit stressing. I'll update as soon as I find out something.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Always checking in! Hoping for good news.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just received a call from Charity, Ethan is in isolation, the doctor did allow them to take Ethan out for lunch, he has his IV still in his arm. I'm really surprised they would let him go out when he's in isolation in the hospital :blink:
> he will had blood drawn tomorrow morning and another chest xray
> ;


Paula...missed that you replied back here. 
Poor baby. I hope today was a much better day for Ethan. I'm surprised they let him out of isolation too. Maybe he had a mask on...I don't know.
Your still in my thoughts every minute of the day.
Love you, Paula...stay strong.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I hope it was a just checking in call or even better good news.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I missed a phone call, :blush: my phone doesn't always ring. I tried to call Charity back, she doesn't answer. So here I sit stressing. I'll update as soon as I find out something.


Paula, if Charity doesn't call back ... maybe you could call the nurses station.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just heard from my daughter Charity they decided to let little Ethan go home, his levels are low, he's at 31 the level is suppose to be 36, his chest xrays came back the same, so he's still bleeding in his lungs. Charity is to watch if his temp. goes above 100 he is to get right to the hospital I just can't believe they sent him home, what's up with our health care
Charity told me they have given Ethan so much steroids, he can handle them very well, he said one moment he's doing fine and then all of a sudden he will jump up and scream and run around 
If it were me I'd be afraid to leave the hospital. 
I'm so tired tonight, I'll update you as soon as I find out more.
I can't thank you enough for your prayers.


Marie I'll call you tomorrow :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I would take it as a good sign. They may feel that in the home environment he will do better. From what I understand from you he is not doing worse - that is a very good thing. He is a fighter. You need to sleep. Get some rest.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with Walter. They may feel home is better for him, but with the bleeding in the lungs still that is really concerning that they would send him home.

Hope you get much needed rest tonight and that Ethan will beat this.

Xoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Mon. morning here & I am catching up from your postings. I have had you on my heart/mind all wk-end. I don't understand the medical system in the US but I will go with Walter on this one for now. It is true that in the hospital one is more susceptible to germs of ALL kinds. I am praying that Charity & F will know how to handle the situation and that God will give them wisdom in times of stress. Scary at the very least.
We love you Paula---I know this isn't easy for you. I keep thinking of our little Marco & the accident he recently had & the rush to urgent care---things happen so quickly with these little ones & we need all of the grace we can muster. I hope you are feeling better w/the shingles. xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - I've had Ethan in my thoughts and prayers. Such a beautiful family. :wub: I was off line all weekend away in DC and just catching up this morning. It's probably a good sign that they let Ethan go home as I'm sure he's happier there and maybe they can get more rest but I know I would be on high alert every minute checking his temp. At least at the hospital they have monitors on. Continued prayers, dearest. :heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such a beautiful family. I will continue to pray for your family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, I agree with Walter. Maybe it is a good sign that they let him go home. I'm sure he is more comfortable at home. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for everyone. My prayers and positive thoughts continue for all of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeping Ethan and your whole family in my prayers, Paula. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...I don't think they would let Ethan go home now if they didn't think Charity could care for him. 
I know from experience that when my daughter was in the hospital and getting worse as the weeks went on, I asked to bring her home where I could take care of her. She healed so much quicker physically and emotionally.
Ethan will pull through...he is a fighter. Look at how much he loves life. He won't give up...get rest. Love to you.


----------

